# يشرشح



## atchan

وثانيا انت المفروض تدافع عن خويك وتشرشح هالاستاذ وتنزل فيه وما عليك من احد على فكرة هالنوعية من الاساتذة ما يسكت الا اذا دخلت في عينه ولا تخاف منه


----------



## ayed

الشرحشة قريبة من معنى(الكرش) لكن وقتها أطول وتعني اللوم والعتاب بشدة دون اعتبار لأي أحد.كأن تعاتب المعلم أمام طلابه دون مراعاة مشاعره وأحاسيسه


----------



## samatar

كلمة أخرى تحمل معنًى مشابهًا: بهدلة


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لكما


----------



## Fragrant Rose

هي بصراحة كلمة سيئة جدا و لها دلالة جارحة عندنا في العامية المصرية . فعندما نقول فلان يشرشح معناها أنه يتكلم بنبرة مرتفعة  بصورة غير مقبولة و بأسلوب سوقي و يستخدم كلمات نابية . و غالبا ما تستعمل مع النساء و إن كانت مع الرجال فالوضع أسوأ طبعا.


----------



## Alsajy

يشرشح .. كلمة عامية تستخدم في حالة النقد اللاذع وبدون مراعاة للمشاعر (بدون دبلوماسية) فيتم ذكر كل ما يتعلق بالشخص المعني من سلبيات وسيئات وقد يتضمن أيضاً عبارات بذيئة ونابية كما ذكر الأخوة ولكنها ليست بالضرورة ليكون الحديث مشرشحاً للشخص يكفي ذكر وبقوة للسلبيات التي يكرهها ويحاول اخفائها.

وشكرا


----------

